
Facebook, Google Ask for Time to Comply with Seattle's Election Transparency Law - f2n
https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2018/01/02/25668569/facebook-and-google-say-they-need-more-time-to-comply-with-seattles-election-transparency-law
======
f2n
The original title, "Facebook and Google Say They Need More Time to Comply
with Seattle’s Election Transparency Law", is longer than HN will let me
submit but IMO the removal of the word "more" is important. Not sure if the
mods can go over the character cap, but if so please do for this.

